# Pathfinder 15t prop



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds like your motor is not tucked in enough. My 15T has a 50 Yammy but will blow out if i do not trim low enough. You most likely don't have trim on the 25, so you will scrub some speed and bow will be too low in the water if you drop it a notch. IMO if it planes leave it alone, you might feather the throttle to stop blow out.

Bob


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Listen to the sound on my video Does it sound like that ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sou_C8PTLlA&feature=channel

It Sounds Different but IS Biting ...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

How quickly are you applying throttle from a dead stop? My boat will have some blowout/cavitation probelms if I try to lay in the throttle hard & fast off a dead start. You may be having the same issue. Roll on slow-ish and no problem.

If the hub was spun you would know it. Either the boat would go no where or it would slip intermittently.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Bob, It was tucked all the way down when I got it and I raised it to almost plumb. I will play with it. The guy I got the boat from was 2 of me and I figured he was trying to keep the bow down. Your boat must fly with a 50. I like speed LOL. NoeEtticca that sound was familiar in my Montauk but this is much more. Gramps I will go easy. I saw your pics of south Tampa bay I saw a ton of big mullet and big reds by the bay with the cruddy ramp on the south side yesterday. Didn't fish just explored


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One other thing to try before moving your motor.... I have a good friend who runs a custom built tunnel (he did the hull himself...). I was very surprised at the big difference in how he ran it compared to the way I normally run a conventional skiff. From a standing start he puts in in gear and just idles along as the boat gets moving he VERY gradually adds power. One moment you're just doing a fast idle then the thing just gradually transitions to up on plane and scooting along just fine. He explained to me that a properly set up tunnel will idle in almost anything the hull will float in and gradually just slide up on plane without the stern digging in the way you'd do with any other kind of hull (which is why all of us try to jump up on plane in the first place...). That maneuver just isn't needed with a good tunnel hull - but it sure does feel strange the first time you try it...


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the input lemaymiami I will try it newt time out.


----------

